# leggere  "98,5 %"



## Alemanita

Buon giorno.

Vi prego di dirmi come si leggono in numeri, per esempio

il 98,5 % - il novantotto *virgola* cinque percento 
oppure
il novantotto *e *cinque percento?

Io l'ho imparato con 'virgola' ma l'ho sentito poco fa sulla RAI con la 'e'.

Mille grazie.


----------



## bearded

Ciao
Con 'virgola' è il modo ufficiale di leggere, con 'e' un modo più disinvolto/colloquiale (e molto comune).


----------



## Pietruzzo

E


Alemanita said:


> il novantotto *e *cinque percento?


Eviterei questo modo di leggere,  anche perchè personalmente lo capirei come 98,05 e non 98,5 come riferisci tu.


----------



## Alemanita

Grazie a voi due.
Buon proseguimento.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> lo capirei come 98,05 e non 98,5


Ha ragione Pietruzzo: meglio dire 'il novantotto e cinquanta percento'.


----------



## Starless74

In questo caso, a scanso di equivoci, va bene anche: «Novantotto _e mezzo_ percento». 🙃


----------



## giovannino

Io userei solo la forma con la virgola: "il novantotto virgola cinque percento".


----------



## gnommero

Pietruzzo said:


> E
> 
> Eviterei questo modo di leggere,  anche perchè personalmente lo capirei come 98,05 e non 98,5 come riferisci tu.


Non vedo l'ambiguità a cui ti riferisci. Premesso che in ambito scientifico andrebbe usato "virgola", uno si legge "novantotto e zero cinque" e l'altro "novantotto e cinque".


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Starless74 said:


> In questo caso, a scanso di equivoci, va bene anche: «Novantotto _e mezzo_ percento». 🙃


che, tra le forme scorrette, è quella che sento più spesso (quando c'è un X,5)


----------



## Starless74

Starless74 said:


> In questo caso, a scanso di equivoci, va bene anche: «Novantotto _e mezzo_ percento».





alfaalfa said:


> che, tra le forme scorrette, è quella che sento più spesso (quando c'è un X,5)


Magari neanch'io l'userei in un'interrogazione di matematica...
Non l'accettiamo neppure come forma colloquiale (o, nel caso in questione, "televisiva")?
(Domanda spontanea, non vuol essere retorico-polemica)


----------



## alfaalfa

Certo che sì. Più colloquiale che televisiva però 🙂


----------



## lorenzos

Sembra che la virgola sia abbastanza recente, tuttavia «il numero 504,36 si legge: “504 unità e 36 centesimi” o anche “504 virgola 36”»
---


bearded said:


> Con 'virgola' è il modo ufficiale di leggere


Ufficiale?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Ufficiale?


Sì, intendo nel senso di burocratico, scolastico, ecc. cioè in tutti quegli ambiti in cui è richiesta od opportuna la lettura ''per esteso''.


----------



## lorenzos

Mah...
- Se nessuna disposizione risulta dal regolamento di condominio, l'interesse di mora per ritardato pagamento delle quote condominiali è quello previsto dalla legge e cioè *il due e cinque percento* in ragione di un anno.
- che, il suddetto concorrente, ha offerto:
per il lotto 1 il ribasso del 2,5% (*due e cinque percento*)
- La percentuale che non ha ricevuto la terza dose di vaccino è pari al *tredici e cinque percento*.
- Creditori Partecipanti che detengano il seguente ammontare di capitale nominale del Debito Finanziario non Garantito da Ristrutturare: [...] (iii) *dodici e cinque percento* (12,5%)


----------



## bearded

OK, ritiro ''ufficiale''.  Dirò allora che ad es. ''due virgola cinque'' (come lettura di una misura) si dirà di preferenza invece di ''due e cinque'' quando si vuol essere davvero più chiari: ad es. in ambito scolastico.
Ma forse neppure così avrò soddisfatto la tua ....esigenza di precisione.


----------



## gnommero

Visto che siamo in un forum di lingua italiana e non di matematica va dato atto che l'uso di "e" è comunissimo. In qualche caso però genera della ambiguità.  Es. 
Molti prodotti sono aumentati anche del quattro e cinque percento
può essere inteso che sono tutti aumentati del 4,5% oppure che alcuni del 4% e altri del 5%. È vero che nel secondo caso basterebbe precisare "e/o del", ma quando non si usa un linguaggio formale in matematica succede di tutto.


----------



## bearded

gnommero said:


> va dato atto che l'uso di "e" è comunissimo


come appunto ho fatto al #2.


----------



## Mary49

A proposito del "per cento":  pér cènto in Vocabolario - Treccani
*"pér cènto* (o *percènto*) locuz. usata come avv. e come s. m. invar. – *1.* avv. Posposto a un numero _n_ (*sempre in grafia staccata*),".


----------



## Pietruzzo

gnommero said:


> Non vedo l'ambiguità a cui ti riferisci. Premesso che in ambito scientifico andrebbe usato "virgola", uno si legge "novantotto e zero cinque" e l'altro "novantotto e cinque".


Io capirei "novantotto e cinque" come 98,05. Per 98,5 mi aspetterei semmai "novantotto e cinquanta". Quindi almeno fra noi due ci sarebbe ambiguità


----------



## gnommero

Mary49 said:


> A proposito del "per cento":  pér cènto in Vocabolario - Treccani
> *"pér cènto* (o *percènto*) locuz. usata come avv. e come s. m. invar. – *1.* avv. Posposto a un numero _n_ (*sempre in grafia staccata*),".


Personalmente sono d'accordo, ma come evidenziano gli esempi in #14  l'uso è diverso anche in documenti ufficiali.


----------



## lorenzos

Il Sabatini Coletti lo dà solo *preferibilmente* con grafia separata e nella stessa Enciclopedia Treccani appare con grafia unita:
- Più del 20 percento degli attuali cittadini canadesi
- una diminuzione di appena uno 0,2 percento della media annua


----------



## Fulvia.ser

lorenzos said:


> - che, il suddetto concorrente, ha offerto:
> per il lotto 1 il ribasso del 2,5% (*due e cinque percento*)


Solo a beneficio d'inventario, visto che ho compilato parecchi moduli per la partecipazione a gare d'appalto: quando si indica nei suddetti moduli la percentuale di ribasso, questa va scritta sia in numero che in lettera (di solito è richiesto esplicitamente nel bando), e mi hanno sempre insegnato a scrivere, per esempio: duevirgolacinquepercento. 
Questo proprio per non generare ambiguità in fase di offerta; va da sè che in fase di esito di aggiudicazione la cosa è meno vincolante (esiste già abbondanza di documenti con gli importi corretti).


----------



## symposium

Forse si tratta di nuovo di usi regionali, ma io non leggerei mai un "2,5%" cone "due e cinque per cento", non fosse altro per l'ambiguità che ne potrebbe nascere: due per cento e cinque per cento? Non ricordo neanche di aver mai sentito una cifra con la virgola letta come "e". Mi giunge nuovo e, ripeto, molto fraintendibile.


----------



## gnommero

Sono d'accordo che sia fraintendibile, nemmeno io lo uso e l'ho già detto, ma siamo in un forum di lingua italiana e stiamo rispondendo a uno straniero che chiede come si dice in Italia, non come è più corretto da un punto di vista matematico. Da questo punto di vista io riconosco che "e" è comunissimo e direi prevalente. Seguendo i recenti risultati elettorali, direi che anche l'ancor più matematicamente sbagliato "x e mezzo per cento" è estremamente diffuso.


----------



## symposium

Quello che intendevo dire è che non lo avevo mai sentito. Probabilmente nelle altre parti d'Italia si usa, ma io giro molto poco e non guardo mai la tv...


----------



## lorenzos

gnommero said:


> Molti prodotti sono aumentati anche del quattro e cinque percento
> può essere inteso che sono tutti aumentati del 4,5% oppure che alcuni del 4% e altri del 5%.


Buondì @gnommero La frase mi sembra astrattta, voglio dire che non mi sembra molto comune e la vedo solo in un un testo commerciale o amministrativo: "_La media degli aumenti è stata del 3,9 ma molti prodotti sono aumentati anche del quattro e cinque percento_".
Se molti prodotti sono aumentati del quattro e altri del cinque, allora credo si dovrebbe usare una congiunzione disgiuntiva oppure ripetere del (_del quattro e del cinque percento_).


symposium said:


> un "2,5%" cone "due e cinque per cento", non fosse altro per l'ambiguità che ne potrebbe nascere: due per cento e cinque per cento?


Scusa, potresti proporre un costrutto idiomatico che presenti l'ambiguità? Francamente, io non ci riesco.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Io capirei "novantotto e cinque" come 98,05.


Questo è impossibile.
Ammesso che in un contesto non scientifico si possa usare "e" al posto della virgola, "novantotto e cinque" oppure "novantotto virgola cinque" può SOLO significare 98,5 senza nessuna ambiguità.
98,05 = "novantotto e/virgola zero cinque"
"novantotto e cinquanta" può solo significare 98,50 che, in ambito scientifico, ha un significato leggermente diverso da 98,5 (senza tediare tutti con la teoria delle cifre significative)


----------



## alfaalfa

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ammesso che in un contesto non scientifico di possa usare "e" al posto della virgola, "novantotto e cinque" oppure "novantotto virgola cinque" può *SOLO* significare 98,5 senza nessuna ambiguità. (   parlando di %  )


Parlando di €, "novantotto e cinque"=98,05 e "novantotto e cinquanta"=98,50. Forse è proprio nell'espressione comune dei prezzi in € che ha preso piede l'uso di sostituire la virgola con la "e".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alfaalfa said:


> Parlando di €, "novantotto e cinque"=98,05 e "novantotto e cinquanta"=98,50. Forse è proprio nell'espressione comune dei prezzi in € che ha preso piede l'uso di sostituire la virgola con la "e".


Si certo, se si parla di denaro allora l'aspetto "cifre significative" non ha senso.


----------



## gnommero

Inizialmente però la discussione riguardava le percentuali.  Il che mi porta a riflettere sul fatto che in diversi contesti gli stessi numeri si leggono diversamente.  Riguardo alla temperatura corporea non credo di aver mai sentito "virgola "nemmeno in ambito scientifico, anche quando "gradi" è sottinteso.  Es. "La febbre ha raggiunto trentotto e otto".


----------



## symposium

lorenzos said:


> Scusa, potresti proporre un costrutto idiomatico che presenti l'ambiguità? Francamente, io non ci riesco.


Mah, che ne so, per esempio: "Il risultato si è assestato sul 20 e 30 percento"... In ogni caso la mia sorpresa dipendeva soltanto dal fatto che non lo avevo mai sentito dire prima. Forse sono solo troppi anni che non accendo la tivù... Ovviamente quello degli euro è un discorso del tutto diverso: nella frase "6 euro e 50" viene omesso e sottinteso il sostantivo "centesimi", che però spesso non viene neanche omesso. "6 euro e 50" e "6 euro e 50 centesimi" si sentono con la stessa frequenza, mi sembra. In ogni caso è proprio un discorso diverso rispetto a quello delle percentuali.


----------



## lorenzos

Buondì @symposium, francamente, a me "_Il risultato si è assestato sul 20 e 30 percento"_ non sembra affatto ambiguo


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Buondì @symposium, francamente, a me "_Il risultato si è assestato sul 20 e 30 percento"_ non sembra affatto ambiguo


Infatti rispetto a "venti e cinque per cento" è meno ambiguo ma altrettanto sgradevole (alle mie orecchie almeno).


----------



## lemure libero

lorenzos said:


> Buondì @symposium, francamente, a me "_Il risultato si è assestato sul 20 e 30 percento"_ non sembra affatto ambiguo


Forse una risposta stringata richiederebbe chiarimenti:
"Che sconto fate sui surgelati?"
"Dieci e cinque per cento"


----------



## symposium

Ok, forse sono l'unico in questo forum, per un motivo o per l'altro, ma se sentissi: " facciamo lo sconto del 10 e 5 percento" capirei "facciamo lo sconto del 10 percento e lo sconto del 5 percento". Ma a questo punto credo di essere l'unico. Forse sono vecchio, forse è una cosa regionale, ma semplicemente non avevo mai sentito leggere "10,5%" come "10 e 5 percento"! Ho imparato che devo essere più vigile...


----------



## lemure libero

Mi hai frainteso, anch'io ritengo che così sarebbe ambiguo. 
Come minimo siamo in due😉


----------

